# Mod won't switch on



## KrisPy KreMe (15/7/19)

Hi everyone,
I have a Tempest Mod that just does not want to switch on. Took it to Vape King and they referred me to this forum in the hopes someone can give advice? Or tell me where to go to fix it


----------



## Hooked (15/7/19)

KrisPy KreMe 

You could PM @BumbleBee, owner of The Vape Guy. He does mod repairs.

And then there's this:


----------



## zadiac (15/7/19)

Is it plugged in?

sorry, old habit from when I was still fixing pc problems for people

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (15/7/19)

Hooked said:


> KrisPy KreMe
> 
> You could PM @BumbleBee, owner of The Vape Guy. He does mod repairs.
> 
> ...


That’s not entirely correct @Hooked, I can sometimes fix simple stuff but I don’t do the shocky parts (the teeny tiny electronics)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/7/19)

BumbleBee said:


> That’s not entirely correct @Hooked, I can sometimes fix simple stuff but I don’t do the shocky parts (the teeny tiny electronics)



Oh, my apologies @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/7/19)

zadiac said:


> Is it plugged in?
> 
> sorry, old habit from when I was still fixing pc problems for people



That's funny @zadiac! Reminds me of once when my car broke down. I phoned the AA (Automobile Association, not Alcoholics Anonymous) and the guy came out. He spent almost half an hour with fancy equipment, testing this and testing that. Finally, he said, "You've got petrol, right?" . Say no more ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/7/19)

What does a Tempest mod cost? Sure I saw VK had it on special some time ago for 300-400. That always make me wonder will anyone spend an hour or two trying to fix a mod and charge less than 300-500? Is it then worth it?
I get clients asking me to fix kettles, irons, electric frying pans etc. I will take 5min to open the plug and see if everything is connected, if not I will explain to them that if I waste an hour to fix, parts excluded, it will cost more labour than just buying a new one

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/7/19)

zadiac said:


> Is it plugged in?
> 
> sorry, old habit from when I was still fixing pc problems for people



Its a really good habbit actually. I learnt it the hard way when I was working for Optus(an australian ISP). A customer called because he was not able to send emails using outlook. The frontline agent did basic tests then passed the call to me on teir 2. One hour of troubleshooting got fed up decided to do basic checks again. Found out that the customer was using a different ISP hence was not able to use the Optus outgoing mail server, changed it and it started working !!! lesson learned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/7/19)

Hooked said:


> That's funny @zadiac! Reminds me of once when my car broke down. I phoned the AA (Automobile Association, not Alcoholics Anonymous) and the guy came out. He spent almost half an hour with fancy equipment, testing this and testing that. Finally, he said, "You've got petrol, right?" . Say no more ...



Been through that as well. Was riding a friends scooter when it broke down. petrol gauge was showing half a tank, dragged it to a mechanic, he fiddled with it for a couple of minutes then opened up the tank to find no petrol in it. It was a faulty petrol gauge !!!
Next had to drag it for another km to the fueling station.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/7/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Been through that as well. Was riding a friends scooter when it broke down. petrol gauge was showing half a tank, dragged it to a mechanic, he fiddled with it for a couple of minutes then opened up the tank to find no petrol in it. It was a faulty petrol gauge !!!
> Next had to drag it for another km to the fueling station.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar I wish that I could blame mine on a faulty petrol gauge, but alas ...


----------

